# Anyone in Plattsburgh NY?



## ADKBiker (Apr 8, 2002)

I am a road/mtn./fixed grear bike enthusiast in Plattsburgh NY looking for people to ride with, obviously once the roads are clean to ride on. Anyone in the Plattsburgh area?


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

There are some guys that turn up at races on Team ROAR which is from up around there. You should be able to find their page via google.

Good luck,
Wayne



ADKBiker said:


> I am a road/mtn./fixed grear bike enthusiast in Plattsburgh NY looking for people to ride with, obviously once the roads are clean to ride on. Anyone in the Plattsburgh area?


----------

